# Olympus OM-D E-M1 officially announced.



## Aglet (Sep 10, 2013)

Not cheap, well featured.
OK, I'm waiting for DxOmark to test it. 
Some new glass looks promising too.
Likely will be a good successor to the 'M5

www.adorama.com/alc/0014299/blogarticle/Olympus-OM-D-E-M1-Hands-On


----------

